
Is NordVPN Safe to Use? - ElectronGluon
If no, what commercial VPN could you recommend for usage?
ExpressVPN kinda looked promising i guess.
======
RandomGuyDTB
I've heard most (if not all) VPNs log information in order to maintain a
profit, even when they say otherwise, and for this reason it's safer to not
use a VPN. Not sure if that's true or not but it's definitely something to
keep in mind.

------
ivankolev
If you ask this, you have to first model your risk tolerance, on some levels
no electronic chip is safe to use!

